# Thats ok



## azza1971 (Sep 4, 2016)

I don?t hide behind a computer Watson, you post up pics of my family online, as you know i have nothing to post up of you, your lower than shit, everyone can see though your shit, eat a bowl of black dicks fuck face


----------



## Watson (Sep 5, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I hide behind bus stops waiting for children



I feel sick....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2016)

notice how the picture is gone and your alter ego has been deleted?

nice fail but head


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2016)

I blasted the gimmick.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 6, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I don?t hide behind a computer Watson, you post up pics of my family online, as you know i have nothing to post up of you, your lower than shit, everyone can see though your shit, eat a bowl of black dicks fuck face



Your whining is beyond epic.  

Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 6, 2016)

he posted up a picture of my wife and her father, lets see your family on the board here......ohh no, thats right you wouldn?t approve of that, so why should i end of alphabet boy


----------



## Watson (Sep 7, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> he posted up a picture of my wife and her father, lets see your family on the board here......ohh no, thats right you wouldn?t approve of that, so why should i end of alphabet boy



i didn't post shit, ive never seen that pic before it was posted in AG


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 7, 2016)

lets do something constructive with our time, stop busting azzas balls and start negging yeni


----------



## XYZ (Sep 7, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> he posted up a picture of my wife and her father, lets see your family on the board here......ohh no, thats right you wouldn?t approve of that, so why should i end of alphabet boy



You should know better than that.  GICH.


----------



## charley (Sep 7, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lets do something constructive with our time, stop busting azzas balls and start negging yeni




...   IDK heck  ?!?!    you sound like 'Mod material' to me....   

.... I've never negged yeni because I try to be ' fair & open',,,,  but her posts annoy the shit out of me, mostly because muslims seem to be blind to how nasty  their so-called 'religion of peace' truly is....    even more so for female muslims...     I don't think yeni reads our posts, only her muslim pov.....


----------

